# Plans for this weekend?



## guest (Sep 16, 2003)

What are your yard plans for this weekend?? 

Me, Im still prepping for winter... back mulch around crab trees & magnolias. Plan to weed around the lilac bushes then mulch them maybe lime too if i have time... 

Need to weed and mulch my rose of sharon trees too...

plan to break out my aerator/drop seeder (I know, not as good as the plug kind) but i will get 150 lbs of corn meal to fertilize the lawn.. I use the corn meal instead of scotts... im not a nutty crunchy leftwinger, i just have a small pond and dont want the scotts to kill my fish (brook trout) 


Need to still stake up and wrap my warmer weather shrubs (magnolias) but i have a few weeks still..

Also need to burn some brush...


hope its good weather up here...

What are you all doing? 


sj


----------



## Adamr88 (Sep 16, 2003)

I any going to try to kill off most of my patches of crabgrass so I can reseed this spring.

Adam


----------



## Merlin (Sep 15, 2003)

I've got two 16' trailers going to haul Cubs and parts home Sat. and am going to try to inventory Sun..


----------



## johnbron (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Merlin _
> *I've got two 16' trailers going to haul Cubs and parts home Sat. and am going to try to inventory Sun.. *


 Melin have you got any good mesh grilles in your parts bin?. The one on my 48 got a hole torn in it from the blade lift arm.


----------



## johnbron (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by johnbron _
> * Merlin have you got any good mesh grilles in your parts bin?. The one on my 48 got a hole torn in it from the blade lift arm.  *


I edited this thing once and it still missed the "R" in Me"R"lins name.


----------



## Greg (Sep 16, 2003)

Today was grocery shopping day. Got that out of the way so I could focus on projects all weekend. I did manage to get another shelf up in the "shop" but in order to get organized...you have to get disorganized first! Pulling things off the lower 3 shelves, deciding how to re-arrange everything..bring stuff from the other shelves to where I want everything. Where did I get all this "stuff"??? Got a new ShopVac and will be cleaning and arranging things. 

This weekend is also plumbing trouble shooting and fixin' time. Got a couple of "drippy" faucets in the kitchen and laundry room. Going to replace the "guts" of a bathroom toilet tank.

Tomorrow and Sunday are supposed to be rainy and windy. Good time to do projects inside.

Greg


----------



## Merlin (Sep 15, 2003)

Johnbron, I didn't see but one grille and it looked to be in pretty bad shape. I'll know more Sat.


----------



## Chris (Sep 15, 2003)

*Greedy Merlin with all of the parts hidden in his tower!*

HEHEHE...Let me know if you find anything interesting, like old engine or something big and mechanical!!! Also looking for any attachments --- 

I did appoint you to the "Royal Court" --- 

Andy


----------



## Merlin (Sep 15, 2003)

The guy did try to sell me a Hit & Miss JD engine. 1934 Model E 1 1/2 HP. I'm not into those engines though. BTW, am I a Highness now? All you other guys, look at this.


----------



## Chris (Sep 15, 2003)

*Well pick it up for me... *

How much did he want for that old clunker engine?



-Andy


----------



## Merlin (Sep 15, 2003)

He said at first $1200.00, but said if it was cash he would take an offer. He don't count a check or money order as cash.


----------



## Chris (Sep 15, 2003)

*HAHAHAHA --- no thanks! *

Did he offer you a Dear John letter insted? 

HAHA

Andy


----------

